# My Google Map - 70 and counting .....



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've recently done a Google map of all the Aires and Campsites in France we stayed at in a Motorhome in the last few years and realised that it's up to 70 - http://goo.gl/maps/2q1o5

If you have a spare few minutes can you remember how many sites you've stayed on in France, or any other country, because I'm sure I've missed a few out and the total could rise.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice job! You seem to have a bit of a coastal fixation?

I doubt we've stayed in anywhere near that number, though I have a similar map which shows all the Aires I would _*like*_ to visit. It now numbers 198!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Phew ! . . . In the 10years we've been motorhoming in France I'm sure we're near to your figure . . . But can't remember them all (I DID mean to make a note of them when we first started but ho hum-got lazy :roll:


----------



## betterthanatent (Apr 2, 2014)

What a good idea  .. Only had our MH for 3yrs so thought it would be easy to remember the "couple" of sites we have stayed at ..."NOT", Has taken a bit of detective work but is now complete and am now planning to keep it updated as we go from now on !
https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=z-ncCcWmvQbQ.kWbVaBMS3_eg


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

La Malle aux Epicesmore info‎
71 Rue de l' Eglise
50440 Auderville, France
+33 2 33 52 77 44
lamalleauxepices.com‎
12 reviews	

DirectionsSearch nearbymore

Thats not a campsite Keith.......... :lol: But it's very nice.!!

Ray.


----------

